# Creepy Santa



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I got a laugh from a few of these, and was creeped by a few too, so I guess the article did it's job.

17 Santa Claus Photos That Will Make Your Skin Crawl


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The captions are hilarious


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Very festive! You can move on to Googling Krampus!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

AhahahaAaaaaaah!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I look at the first pic with the free candy and keep thinking, "but mommy, Santa isn't a stranger."


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh my goodness Scareme....no wonder kids cry when they see Santa.
A few freaky ones and a few more really freaky ones. What's up with the full masks???


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Santa can be one scary SOB!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Haha! Thanks for sharing this! =)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh wow, those are some creepy pictures! I wonder how many of us can come up with our own creepy Santa pictures?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Does this count?:googly:










Some of thoes Santas will haunt nightmares...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Zurgh, you madman!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yea, I'd say that qualifies as scary. I don't know of too many kids that would want to sit on his lap.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Good one Zurgh!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Copchick said:


> Oh wow, those are some creepy pictures! I wonder how many of us can come up with our own creepy Santa pictures?


Now THAT"S a challenge.


----------

